# Telephone distribution question/



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I want to put all the phone lines into one are in a distribution block. I want the easiest way to do it. I don't want to do a 66 or 110 block but want something that looks neat and makes my job a little easier. What do you recommend?
I would also like to distribute cable to several rooms. Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure what you are looking for. A single phone lines requires two wires, each additional linerequires two wires. Phone lines used to come into the house as a 4-wire cable, not there are multiple pair cables or fiber-optic cable. They usually have a junction box on the outside of the house and are then routed to where they are needed from there. The cable can be daisey chained from location to location or individual cables run to each location. Running cable in new construction is easy, in existing construction it can be difficult.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

ingeborgdot said:


> I want to put all the phone lines into one are in a distribution block. I want the easiest way to do it. I don't want to do a 66 or 110 block but want something that looks neat and makes my job a little easier. What do you recommend?
> I would also like to distribute cable to several rooms. Thanks.


 
Buy a cabinet and install a 66 or a 110 block inside of it. Only way I would do it.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Something like this?
http://www.fruitridgetools.com/stor...aspx?sfid=136763&i=153447276&mpid=8171&dfid=1


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used one of these for the phone $2 at Radio shack. We only have 2 phones in use in the house. We may actually shut it off this year & use cell phones only

I connected all of one side together, then the other the same way
Then I brought in each line & connected to the block. I used some leftover 6 pair CAT3 cable I had. If I ever need the wiring for something else it's there


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Some good information here...

http://www.swhowto.com/


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I want to use cat5e for future, if there is any future.


----------



## doin my best (Mar 12, 2009)

*Krone blocks are the way to go*

Use a block called a krone block. You will need a special tool for this, but they are much neeter than a 66 block. a good installation and some neet and creative stapeling can go a long way. Beware of the type of block that scuba dave is recomending. I have seen many of thesego bad when there is moisture in the basement.:thumbup:


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is what I went with.

http://www.openhousesystem.com/productImages/BH619.jpg


----------

